# Yankee's Oklahoma Joe Build



## yankee2bbq (May 8, 2017)

So, here it is, a Highland.  Did some work on it this past weekend.












IMG_0083.JPG



__ yankee2bbq
__ May 8, 2017





http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/content/type/61/id/529074/width/200/height/400[/IMG
[GALLERY="media, 529075"][/GALLERY]
[GALLERY="media, 529076"][/GALLERY]
[GALLERY="media, 529077"][/GALLERY]
[GALLERY="media, 529078"][/GALLERY]


----------



## SmokinAl (May 9, 2017)

Looks good so far!

Al


----------



## yankee2bbq (May 9, 2017)

Baffle pic below













IMG_0103.JPG



__ yankee2bbq
__ May 9, 2017


----------



## yankee2bbq (May 10, 2017)

Installed the baffle.  The metal is 11 gauge













IMG_0105.JPG



__ yankee2bbq
__ May 10, 2017


----------



## yankee2bbq (May 13, 2017)

Almost done with the mods.













IMG_0115.JPG



__ yankee2bbq
__ May 13, 2017


















IMG_0118.JPG



__ yankee2bbq
__ May 13, 2017


----------



## noxwaste (May 17, 2017)

I need to find a good welding machine to learn how to do welds. Only issue with that, though, is that I'd then need to purchase a metal cutter, blah blah blah.. I'd love to be able to mod my generic grill to be something amazing, but I just don't have the supplies. Looking good though!


----------



## yankee2bbq (May 20, 2017)

Thanks for the reply.  Yes, I understand what your saying.  It was a big expense to purchase a welder and all the welding supplies and auto body air tools for my scout ii project.  However, the welder came in handy for many projects not just for working on my scout project!  It was well worth the purchase.  Do your research on welders and go from there.  I purchased my from Northern Tool (online) free shipping.  It is the Hobart 140 model.  Plugs into a regular 110 outlet.  Works great!  And I was at the time knew very little about welding....so if I can do it, you sure can!

As for as my OK Joe build, I made a firebox grate and charcoal basket.  The materials I used was rebar.  I had the material left over from a concrete job.   Finally, ordered some gasket material from BBQmods.com.  Will add pictures later as soon as I learn how to get my pictures off my Iphone to this laptop.  Sorry, kinda old school and still learning about the iphone crap.

Getting ready for my first smoke.  Plan on smoking ribs on Sunday, for my daughter's birthday.  

Justin


----------



## noxwaste (May 20, 2017)

yankee2bbq said:


> Thanks for the reply.  Yes, I understand what your saying.  It was a big expense to purchase a welder and all the welding supplies and auto body air tools for my scout ii project.  However, the welder came in handy for many projects not just for working on my scout project!  It was well worth the purchase.  Do your research on welders and go from there.  I purchased my from Northern Tool (online) free shipping.  It is the Hobart 140 model.  Plugs into a regular 110 outlet.  Works great!  And I was at the time knew very little about welding....so if I can do it, you sure can!
> 
> As for as my OK Joe build, I made a firebox grate and charcoal basket.  The materials I used was rebar.  I had the material left over from a concrete job.   Finally, ordered some gasket material from BBQmods.com.  Will add pictures later as soon as I learn how to get my pictures off my Iphone to this laptop.  Sorry, kinda old school and still learning about the iphone crap.
> 
> ...


Nice! Hope you guys enjoy! I've thought many times about picking up a welder and just learning how to do it. Maybe I should just take that plunge... So many things you can do with a welder that it's uses and usefulness would be unlimited.


----------



## yankee2bbq (May 20, 2017)

Here are some pictures of my build.  Finally completed.  













iphone 6 plus 073.JPG



__ yankee2bbq
__ May 20, 2017


















iphone 6 plus 075.JPG



__ yankee2bbq
__ May 20, 2017


















iphone 6 plus 071.JPG



__ yankee2bbq
__ May 20, 2017






Can't wait till tomorrow:  Apple Juice Injection Spare Ribs! Wood selection:  Apple.  I'll keep you guys posted.


----------



## trannyguy (May 20, 2017)

Man I hope your smoker works as planned and I know this is a smoking forum but I would really like to also see some pics of your scout. I don't have one now but have built several in the past and I'm definitely an international nut.


----------



## yankee2bbq (May 21, 2017)

Thats awesome!  I'm always looking for a parts scout.  Try this link.  Its my scout build.  *http://www.binderplanet.com/forums/index.php?threads/the-ol-scout-project-mater.108424/*


----------



## trannyguy (May 25, 2017)

Man that' scout is going to be sweet. I always wanted to do one totally frame off.  Good luck and I will keep watching


----------



## yankee2bbq (May 28, 2017)

Well, had some issues with the temp.  I couldn't get the temp above 200 degrees. I had to place a small desk fan right in front of the fire box air intake in order to get the temp. up to about 235. I did more mods by adding another 3 1/2 inch vent hole in the fire box.  We will see if that helps.


----------



## yankee2bbq (Jun 4, 2017)

Added the extra vent and extended my flue.  Took away a tuning plate.  Now I need to add another temp. located closer to where the food would be.













IMG_0164.JPG



__ yankee2bbq
__ Jun 4, 2017


















IMG_0171.JPG



__ yankee2bbq
__ Jun 4, 2017


----------



## rickhdz36 (Jun 5, 2017)

Looks awesome man!


----------



## yankee2bbq (Dec 9, 2017)

More changes.  Decided to relocate the smoke stack.


----------



## ahumadora (Dec 10, 2017)

How tall is it now?   Looks very long in the previous photos


----------



## yankee2bbq (Dec 10, 2017)

ahumadora said:


> How tall is it now?   Looks very long in the previous photos



4ft. Length of pipe.  Just placed it on there for the photo.


----------



## yankee2bbq (Dec 10, 2017)

Also, I got rid of all the tunning plates, and extra hole in the fire box.


----------

